# adding water to food



## Agnieszka (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I found it somewhere on internet that to make sure puppy is well hydrated you could add a bit of warm water to its food. 

We are feeding our 10 week old puppy with Royal Canin. She loves the food but I am concerned about her drinking habits as she seems to be drinking water only during or just after her playing time but not always. Usually about 2-3 times a day. It seems to me not enough. Her stool is very watery and she still gets occasional diarrhea and I am afraid she might get dehydrated. She definitely has some stomach problems but over all she looks very energetic and happy. 

Do you think a bit of water with her food would be ok for her? Because it would definitely calm me down. I just don't wanna do something that might hurt her.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

water - water every where ! - V's R steam engines - no matter what your food choice - kibble - raw ETC - have a bowl of water next 2 it - crate train - have a bowl in the crate - let the pup make the choice - if dehydrated - they always go 4 the water !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I routinely add about 1/4 to 1/2 cup of warm water to my dog's dry kibble. It makes the food smell better, it aids digestion, and it adds no calories. He seems to like it. Also, if you feel like you want to encourage your pup's water intake, you can spike her drinking bowl with just a little low sodium chicken broth. Don't leave that out for too long, though, because with the chicken broth in it, it could spoil after a certain amount of time. Water is the elixir of life, and plain, fresh water should always be available to her. Most dogs are self-regulating when it comes to water intake. Welcome to the forums! ;D


----------



## Agnieszka (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you for reply. 

In the end I decided that water in the food can not harm the animal and so I added a bit. As an effect Robin started peeing much more often and without warning. Instead of normal sniffing around she just got up and peed almost straight away living us no time to react. 

What I did like about it was that she started eating slower. She eats fast and greedily swallowing as much as she can at once. Water turned food into a sauce which she had to take in much smaller portions at the time. 

Just to make everything clear we have a cat as well who loves drinking water so there are three bowls with fresh water standing in strategical points at home. They both have plenty. I was just worried as her stomach is upset and with diarrhea it seemed logical to me that she should drink more.


----------

